# 600hp HK R35



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Engine Modifications

•Haltech Platinum PRO R35 GT-R ECU
•HKS Mushroom Air Filters
•Custom Turbo Intake Piping
•Custom blow off valves
•Custom turbine outlet pipes






































































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3sHgyssuk8


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Nice :clap:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

This clearly gets number 1 on my uke: list

each on their on,but its not my cup of tea:nervous:


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow! Those back seats are incredible!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Wow! Those back seats are incredible!


bit hard on the bum


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Thats a really small speclkist for 600bhp!!!
Makes me think I should sell my 33 and go get a 35 to play with!!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

One of the best R35s I've ever seen, love its looks!


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Dont know, so many things I like and dont like about this car. Engine and interior look awsome. I like the wheels too. Not a fan of the flat black roof and some exterior mods and the 35. Looks like a japanese nascar to me.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Very Impressed totally hard core........:flame:


----------



## sn:afu (Feb 18, 2009)

Love the GTR struts on the spolier, not really feeling those rear seats though.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

holy hell.

that thing is mental

proper track weapon that looks like


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Love it, that;s the best modded R35 i've seen.

Love the Scuderia type exhausts, and that front bumper has a hint of ferrari in it too


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

It does somehow resemble a nascar, but still looks good, and those back seats look comfortable... lol


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

hoooo splendid !!!:flame:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Front end looks serious. Lot's of function over form going on, and I like that.


----------



## Zinga (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow that is a Beast, love it!


----------

